# Delta Wye Phasors



## mdbennett (Nov 5, 2007)

(1) Delta Wye Conversion

- L-L Voltage to L-L Voltage: Multiply magnitude by sqrt(3) and add 30 deg to angle

- Line Current to Line Current: Divide magnitude by sqrt(3) and add 30 deg to angle

- L-L Voltage to L-N Voltage: Same magnitude, same angle

(2) Delta Connection

- Line Current to L-L Current: Divide magnitude by sqrt(3) and add 30 deg to angle

(3) Wye Connection

- L-L Voltage to L-N Voltage: Divide magnitude by sqrt(3) and subtract 30 deg from angle

Thanks in advance for the help...


----------

